
Reading List for Leaders in Uncertain Times - ozres1
https://a16z.com/2020/03/20/reading-list-founders-leaders-company-builder-uncertain-times/
======
nav3en
Really interesting article. Here's a related article on simple leadership
lessons from Extreme Ownership that I had written -
[https://medium.com/@brainstrained/4-nine-simple-
leadership-l...](https://medium.com/@brainstrained/4-nine-simple-leadership-
lessons-you-can-learn-from-navy-seals-fe2da86c80b7)

